# Cedar and walnut chest in a frame.



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My Dad is retired and has more time for woodworking now...lucky for him his son has a sawmill :laughing:. He drags wood out of here and brings back the finished pieces for me to look at. He made a neat little chest in a frame last week from cedar and walnut. Well built, nice dovetails, mortise and tenon, blah blah...the one thing (for me anyway) that sets his work apart is the thought that goes into it. The favorite part of this nice little chest for me is the lid to the small items box inside. He had to use 2 scrap boards for the lid, instead of slapping 2 random ones together he bookmatched 2 knots in the corner he had cut out and saved :thumbsup:. I notice things like that.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

The contrasting wood colors look great,a nice complement to each other. Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I just have to ask what was the inspiration for a cedar chest within a frame?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

joasis said:


> I just have to ask what was the inspiration for a cedar chest within a frame?


He reads those glossy $10 fine woodworking magazines. Sees something likes and says "Hey I can make one of those! " I think he saw this a few months ago, or something like it anyway.

Short story. We were at some street festival in a town in Indiana several years ago as a family. There were some antique stores along the main drag and we were popping in and out looking at stuff. I go in one store and Dad is eyeballing one piece of furniture real hard from all sides. It was a butler/buffet of some sort. I could tell he really liked it and was taking mental notes. I went to see what he was so fascinated with, he said "When I get laid off, I am going to build one just like this" (he was a pipefitter, work had been sporadic locally and at his age did not travel anymore to work) Well work never dried up, he worked steady for 3-4 years. He did eventually get laid off for a few month one winter. I went to visit and he was in the wood shop. "Remember that thing I thought was so cool over in Indiana in that store?" (I vaguely did)...there it sat in his shop, he made a repro from memory.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Your dad is very talented and skilled:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 5, 2007)

Daren said:


> "Remember that thing I thought was so cool over in Indiana in that store?" (I vaguely did)...there it sat in his shop, he made a repro from memory.


Nice story, and impressive. I could never build something from memory that well. I really like the design of this chest too. It does not look like every other one (at least the ones I've seen) and that's nice to see.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

It must be cool to have the old man have the same wood bug that you do. What a nice piece. You guys should have a father and son gallery and put a big price on everthing in there!


----------

